# New Toy feels like christmas loll



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got a new tank tonight........54 gallon acrylic aquarium with oak stand, 2 Eheim 2217 canister filters, Mopani driftwood, im so excited lol cant wait to start working on it and getting it going....already have the substrate, sand and rock for it, just need to start ordering plants for it and hopefully in the next few weeks get it up and going to post new pics, here is what i have so far


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kid in a candy shop. Hardest part is not rushing.. Looks great cann't wait to see the stages of setup.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can say that again, gonna put substrat in tomorrow, 1 inch peat, 1 inch sand and the gravel and water and driftwood, let that for a few days, then add plants once i get them, gonna go look tomorrow and decide, then few days later put fish, should i use the water that is in the other tank to put in the newe tank


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

new water, you don't get anything out of the water column that's useful from what I understand. save the media from the filter you can use that to hel the cycle in the new tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you say two 2217s? Plan to use both? That will be a lot of filter for that sized tank, but you could make it work.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i got 2, thats what they said i needed, but i got a deal on them, should i only use one of them then,


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got petmoss, sand and gravel in tank, driftwood and plants in tank cycling, cant wait till its all done, only ended up using one filter, after setting it up and watching it, think just one is more than enough for it, ill post pics this week of it so far


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Is that the dual drilled tank? I saw one at a LFS recently that was a canister system and took two canisters. 

Good Luck, Im still painting the back of my new 75g, but in 2-3 weeks it sees its new home.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> i got 2, thats what they said i needed, but i got a deal on them, should i only use one of them then,


Two is fine. You can rig this filter to be totally biological or mechanical. The biological form has all the different media in it. You can also rig it with nothing but filter pads stacked. Seems like having one rigged each way would e awesome filtration. I plan to use 2 of them on a 40B later this year and plan to rig them that way. You'll see it in the instructions.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds good ill probley do that just to keep it clean and healthy
thanks for the advice


----------

